# Chainless



## bikebozo (Apr 24, 2021)

Just got it , and wondering why? And what to do


----------



## JO BO (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice day for a ride?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 24, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Nice day for a ride?



No chilly, rainy & wet here in S.Carolina. I mean chainless would have benefits; No catching your pants in them, no need for chain breakers, no broken chains, no chain stretch, no chain prices, longer wear on proper set cogs, and I am sure I could go on. I don't know why they picked that bike (not a cantilever fan) but I could enjoy a smooth 3 piece crank chainless bicycle build. How smooth is it & up hill?


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 24, 2021)

It is nexus 7 speed , I guess this frame  will get modified ,. I am going to ride it some , and see if it is trustworthy on a critical mass ride.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 24, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> It is nexus 7 speed , I guess this frame  will get modified ,. I am going to ride it some , and see if it is trustworthy on a critical mass ride.



Ohhh well in that case; the Nexus 7 igh I have with a chain rides like a dream once it's properly aligned (cruiser 7 girls bike) other than the pop up shift button got the better of me. I broke it.  If the chainless setup doesn't drastically change too much of that .... I imagine it should be Nice with a 3 piece crank. That is 1 of my goals for my Columbia Rat Rod but I dislike a lot of the chain rings & want to keep an easier pedaling womans tooth count. I have been contemplating making a single crank chain ring work on a cheap 3 piece set up & with the Nexus 7 it should change the Ride Greatly !


----------

